# 12-28 Six Mile Corner Report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

*Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report *

No Report, very little activity.

*Lake Audubon Fishing Report*

The bite is still very good to excellent for walleye. Mostly an evening bite but some anglers are finding fish during the day. I will be open all weekend, including New Years Day.

The bite is starting to transition to deeper water. I have been getting my better fish in 35 feet of water between sunken islands. My fish are 15 to 18 inch.

Stop in to check out the new Illuminator Jigs with the built in battery and the new Nite Strike tipup light. Both these products will be big hits.

Use Genz Worms, Buckshot Rattlers, or red treble hooks tipped with minnows.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

